# What do you want in the next Animal Crossing? Villagers,Shops,Fruit ect



## AustrailanBucket (Oct 10, 2013)

This may be asked a lot. i haven't found any of these so ill do it anyway 

What do you want in the next Animal Crossing? Flowers,house items,qr code library (in the game!) Fruit! I could go for hours! what about you? what do you think?

And no sadly i'm not part of nintendo so i cant add these to the game so please be aware of that please


----------



## Lauren (Oct 10, 2013)

Spell check!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually if you wanted to add things to the game, you'd need to be in Nintendo of Japan.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Actually if you wanted to add things to the game, you'd need to be in Nintendo of Japan.



Im pretty sure some of the character designers are from Nintendo Of America

Id like maybe Echidnas?


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Oct 10, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Actually if you wanted to add things to the game, you'd need to be in Nintendo of Japan.



Sorry if its unclear but im wounding what people would like (i dont work for nintendo) just pretend i do work for them and your giving me ideas to add to the game


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd like limes and pineapples to be fruits in the game.
I'd like silver roses and sunflowers.
I'd like larger storage and the ability to transfer bells to someone else via ABD.


----------



## Puddle (Oct 12, 2013)

More species of animals, more fruit, and for the love of god actual shadows !


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

Add a prankster personality and a shy/timid personality. And maybe some berry bushes, like strawberries or raspberries.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 14, 2013)

Ability to change colors of hats and accessories (Similar to refurbishing)

Also, Buffalo and Hedgehog villagers.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Add a prankster personality and a shy/timid personality. And maybe some berry bushes, like strawberries or raspberries.



Fruit bushes are bound to happen in the next one, I'd almost guarantee it


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

More hairstyles, more detail in the hair, AND most of all being able to design pants. I want me some mint colored pants for gods sake!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Fruit bushes are bound to happen in the next one, I'd almost guarantee it



Yesssssss!
*jumps up and down*


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

A wider variety of insects and bugs...not just 12 more with each game, something to actually spend time hunting for during the month. I end up catching the month's new creatures within the first few days so I need something to keep me interested later.


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 16, 2013)

Ever since I first started AC, I've always wanted the ability to make my character _jump_. I dunno why, it's just that every other video game I play let's me make my character jump except for AC. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I think a newspaper and/or book accessory would be cute. The character would hold it, and once A is pressed, they open up the newspaper/book.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

Ooooh strawberry bushes  and grapes!

I'd like to have something really cool happen with the island. I kind of want the island house back that was in the GameCube version where a special "islander" lived there, too. 
I also really miss having a "journal" type thing like from the GameCube version that you could look at in-game and see all the events for all the months. 

Are we even going to have a system with the map that can show us where a villager is at any moment? Life would be so much easier.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd want to lose the scorpions and tarantulas! I'd also like a wider variety of animals and more different species  and the ability to make pwp face in other directions, as well as a wider range of them


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

The ability to change the color of wallpaper and flooring.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 24, 2013)

1. 2 more villager personalities..We can have 10 villagers but there's only 8 personalities..It would be nice to not have doubles.
2. Conversation improvements.. I hate how your villagers will constantly say the same things..over and over.
3. BETTER VILLAGER MEMORY..can the villagers actually remember things please?
4. More customization such as pond placement/rocks etc.
5. MORE BUGS AND FISH
6. THIS ONE IS MY #1 REQUEST: Let us pay to get our villagers houses bigger!

There's other improvements I could list, but these are my main ones. Regardless of all these, New Leaf is the best out of all the games and It's kept me addicted since the first day I played (It's been almost 4 months I think)


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2013)

-Berries, which I'm sure other people have mentioned by now.
-Bat Villagers, Ferret Villagers, and I want some species that have only been special characters up until now (Foxes, Skunks, hedgehogs) as villagers too!
-More storage space in dressers.
-The ability to carry more patterns at once, more saving space for patterns, and on top of that, a different section in your patterns slot dedicated to path/non-pro design patterns only.
-A little store that sells special items like balloons and stuff that we could normally only get through street pass (aka things I will never have because I don't get street passed ever).
-More villagers per town, with a bigger town.
-All the holidays in one game, or if holidays take place on the same day, find a way to intermingle them. The game is pretty boring with only one region's holidays at times and adding more holidays not only helps spread culture around but it gives player more to see and do so the days don't get so slow.
-Bump down the prices on upgrading the house a little. Not everyone has the time to sail to the island to get sharks and tree beetles all the time to help pay for everything.
-Fix the models on the dresses when making pro-designs. I'm sick of making intricate designs on my dresses and having to tweak it because three rows of pixels do not show up on the model towards the top of the bottom half of the dress. Also, the very bottom row of pixels do not show up on the dress at all either. This is annoying.


----------



## Splash (Oct 30, 2013)

Meerkats and Pineapples~


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 30, 2013)

We had trains stations, buses, taxi, and a boat. For the next game maybe an airport.

Bigger maps, each villager with their own front lawn.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

I would like to choose how many villagers we have. (4 please!)
I would also like to see the soccer balls, basketballs, etc... return.


----------



## PinkWater (Oct 31, 2013)

-Have up to fifteen villagers
-Playpus villagers
-Option to make sure NO ONE MOVES WHERE YOU DON'T WANT THEM TO, MY GOD


----------



## mayor lisa (Oct 31, 2013)

I would love

villagers wearing accessories
more shops in main street
owl villagers


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 31, 2013)

Vegetables! And what about fruits they missed out? And for goodness' sake, the player needs to _peel_ bananas before they eat them!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2013)

I would love if you were able to purchase more land for your town to expand the amount of space.
I had how all the hairstyles are way short, I'd love some lucious long hairstyles xD
And the option to choose how many villagers (max of 20)

For new villager species, I say cute pandas. All pandas are creepy in game and there's only two xD
Also, alpacas, racoons, chipmunks and more unicorns O: I don't like Julian and feel we need fluffier, cuter looking ones.

and for the love of fudge.... MORE QR DESIGN SLOTS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And owl villagers for sure o:


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 31, 2013)

Omg I would love to be able to have each cupboard of drawer to have its own storage so you could have two storage things in one room but they have different things in then to give us way more storage. That's the main reason why when you play animal crossing for a long time you literally have NOWHERE to put your items except for outside on the ground to be classes as 'trash'.

~Klinkguin


----------



## Mary (Oct 31, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Ability to change colors of hats and accessories (Similar to refurbishing)
> 
> Also, Buffalo and Hedgehog villagers.


Yes, yes! Hedgehogs!!!!

Fruit bushes would definitely be great! I'd like to be able to eat at a restaurant, maybe go out to eat with a villager friend? I'd also really love to see Pete flying every once in a while (couldn't you in the GC version??)


----------



## Lassy (Oct 31, 2013)

To be able to have more villagers in a town!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd want the whole town/cove with a beach thing to be scrapped. It's getting boring now and honestly I'd prefer a town with no beach. Imagine a rural or urban town! They could revisit themes from cf and implement some of them in to an urban-themed town! It's just that I don't like how they've constantly stuck to one geographical theme when it comes to designing the map. I want animal crossing to break away from the fragile and innocent theme that it has already. I WANT to meet people online. I WANT game chat. 

Translation: more player content and opportunities. (Still digging that urban theme though!)


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, we need to have some sort of way to get to the ocean, you know. I would love voice chat on the next handheld one though.


----------



## beffa (Nov 1, 2013)

more shops maybe? like… a huge city centre like city folk but with tonnes more shops. preferably with the police station, cafe etc on it. i'm not sure what types of shops they could have on there, maybe a florist or maybe even opportunities to own your own shop. i think that could actually be a possibility considering the whole flea market thing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

They could add seals or bats in the game. Maybe tasmanian devils.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

More storage space would be nice.  Maybe raspberry, strawberry, blueberry, blackberry bushes.  To be able to pick and eat off of them would be adorable!  Maybe be able to bake sweets such as cakes?


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 12, 2013)

Different types of dogs, MUCH more storage space, multiple houses per player/ infinite expansion (if that's the case, the option to leave the house instantly through a button), the ability to hire someone (maybe Nook or a new character) to mine out caves in the cliffs to use for storage, homes, hangouts for villagers, etc.
Return Tortimer to being mayor, but have all of the same abilities to decide where pwp's go.  Allow some (if not all) to be put on the beach; let players place furniture outside (with some restrictions), allow neighbors to set up picnics, much more dialogue and some better AI so that the villagers have a memory of what was said to you recently.
More than one island.  Give us the one from NL with all of the mini games, and after you've accomplished some milestone, give the player a private island (each player gets their own private island), and let every player on the game access every other players' island.  Let villagers go to both islands (but they can be kicked off of the minigame one in case you want to hunt endlessly for bugs).
Return to Tom Nook's lottery system for rare items like back on the gamecube!  Let us organize the museum, allow us more than 4 private exhibits, and also add in the observatory again!
I could go on and on, but I think I'll stop for now.


----------



## woody (Nov 18, 2013)

- unlimited storage space
- to be able to stack items on top of each other (like putting something ON the bed, putting something on the top of the closet, etc)
- be able to change camera angles at any time (sometimes when trying on clothing i cannot see becoz the damn merchant is blocking my view)
- get rid of game verbal diarhhea. i don't wanna click so many times to sell my stuff.  make the game faster by NOT waiting for npc to talk (tired of seeing the same dialogs over and over, i just wanna sell my stuff, i just wanna go home from island... get rid or give us option to have quick menus, by-passing dialog)
- did i mention have option to turn OFF damn dialog?  get to the point.  it's okay the first time, but not the 1,000,000,000,000 like donating to museum FFS
- make game progress faster, not real-time.. (the day should be "endable" if we choose to do so by going to bed)
- make the multiplayer transitions faster... right now the multiplayer game is clunky, awkward, and slow.
- increase chat character limit, in-game communication is horrible
- add comprehensive settings for allowing/disallowing what visitors can do in your town (anything that can be abused or have negative impact should be a configurable setting... should have an audit or listing of visitors leaving with anything that they did not bring with them)
- ... more later


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2013)

woody said:


> - unlimited storage space
> - to be able to stack items on top of each other (like putting something ON the bed, putting something on the top of the closet, etc)
> - be able to change camera angles at any time (sometimes when trying on clothing i cannot see becoz the damn merchant is blocking my view)
> - get rid of game verbal diarhhea. i don't wanna click so many times to sell my stuff.  make the game faster by NOT waiting for npc to talk (tired of seeing the same dialogs over and over, i just wanna sell my stuff, i just wanna go home from island... get rid or give us option to have quick menus, by-passing dialog)
> ...



The whole POINT of the game is to be in real-time, jfc.


----------



## woody (Nov 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> The whole POINT of the game is to be in real-time, jfc.



lol, fine, i can accept that.  i have no problems with that.  i have been playing in real-time, hence my frustration at slow game progress.

this is my 10th day into this game (brand new to the AC universe), and already i am confused and bewildered about all this talk about TT and manipulating time to make villagers stay and leave... i'm utterly floored.  is this what the game boils down to?  which villagers you have?  what's the big deal?  

what is the point of playing this game if you have to resort to such manipulation?  it seems wrong, and i don't have any intention to play like that.

if i miss something in the game becoz i can't play at the right time, then i miss it.  end of story.  no big deal to me.  life goes on.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2013)

woody said:


> lol, fine, i can accept that.  i have no problems with that.  i have been playing in real-time, hence my frustration at slow game progress.
> 
> this is my 10th day into this game (brand new to the AC universe), and already i am confused and bewildered about all this talk about TT and manipulating time to make villagers stay and leave... i'm utterly floored.  is this what the game boils down to?  which villagers you have?  what's the big deal?
> 
> ...



Oh, you're new to the series? Never mind then >.>

Yeah, the villager manipulation thing is very common


----------



## woody (Nov 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh, you're new to the series? Never mind then >.>
> 
> Yeah, the villager manipulation thing is very common



seriously, why are ppl so picky about which villagers they have?.. and once they have someone they like they want to essentially trap them forever and never let them leave?

isn't villagers coming and going a normal part of the game?  isn't that the whole point?  your village is always changing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway, then what i would like to see in the next AC is for all this TT nonsense to be prevented.  make it a server-side game.  basically an Animal Crossing MMO, so all the virtual world data always resides on the server, nobody can cheat.

life is not fair.  life sucks.  accept it or leave it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2013)

woody said:


> seriously, why are ppl so picky about which villagers they have?.. and once they have someone they like they want to essentially trap them forever and never let them leave?
> 
> isn't villagers coming and going a normal part of the game?  isn't that the whole point?  your village is always changing?
> 
> ...



True stuff there.

I do like some of your ideas, though the "increase chat limit" could easily be fixed if they just gave us voice chat. Granted, the multiplayer is a bit laggy, but mostly because it's people's internet connections.


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 31, 2013)

I would like to see :

Power to remove villagers,
ALL villagers to attend an event, like today count down, only a handful turns up,  the rest inside their house, for wat??
Able to decide where new villagers place their house,
Auto stacking of flowers, fruits, bells etc ...
Able to choose the numbers of villagers I want,
Different theme of town,
More interaction between villagers amd pwp,
Lesser cost for house expansion,  damn they are ex.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

All the color hybrid flowers for every type of flower.

That's my dream...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

ectoTricycle said:


> Im pretty sure some of the character designers are from Nintendo Of America
> 
> Id like maybe Echidnas?



They're all designed in Japan, then translated. Ever wonder why japan got New leaf in 2012? There's your answer


----------



## Meira (Dec 31, 2013)

- More hairstyles. 
- Have wigs where you can actually put accessories on. 
- Group similar items not just fruits. 
- Mining 
- More customization on facial features (eg. Adding a beauty mark, and EYEBROWS)
- More shops/ more rooms for your house/ more exterior designs
- Ride bikes to get around to places more easier?
- Bigger houses for villagers


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd like to have bushes with fruits on them like strawberries or something that you can harvest. That would be nifty. Like Serj said, more activities to do and events that help us keep interested. I want to say something like more competitive things and more mini-games. Pinball and other great games would be nice or something like Animal Crossing tetris. Something that you'd spend hours on like the Pokemon game corner. XD


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd like for there to be more places to explore other than just the island. Maybe there could be a mountainous area or a desert area.


----------



## bun (Jan 4, 2014)

Strawberry bushies would be so cute!!
Maybe more exterior items? Like a rose bush ;v;'

As mayor, I think it would be fair for us to choose where villagers are placed? Like you can say  "I don't care" or "I want them here".
Larger villager homes would be nice too! One lil room and sometimes no bed and chairs? hOW DO YOU LIVE


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 4, 2014)

- Ordinances that prevent species of villagers from moving in (chickens, rats, cows)
- fox, raccoon, beaver, otter, lizard villagers (no bats)
- being able to play as an anthropomorphic animal of your choice in eyes, facial expressions, fur color, age
- Korean and Vietnamese Villagers
- being able to pick out house plots for people moving in
- less pig/mice/chicken/duck villagers
- option to alter clothing that exist already
- realistic responses when you send an animal an angry hate letter
- cars
- more spaces to save designs
- backup save files
- more personalities (crazy, nerd, shy)


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

I, personally, don't like the addition of being the mayor.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> - Ordinances that prevent species of villagers from moving in (chickens, rats, cows)


Wow racist.



saehanfox said:


> - fox, raccoon, beaver, otter, lizard villagers (no bats)
> - being able to play as an anthropomorphic animal of your choice in eyes, facial expressions, fur color, age
> - Korean and Vietnamese Villagers
> - being able to pick out house plots for people moving in
> ...



What do you mean by Korean villagers? Like, Korean names? I doubt they'd do Vietnamese.

Cars? WHY. Just WHY.

Backup save files. I will never understand why they don't give us that.



Blu Rose said:


> I, personally, don't like the addition of being the mayor.



How are we supposed to build PWPs then.


----------



## kasane (Jan 8, 2014)

Strawberries. 
Don't forget strawberries. 

And maybe like an amusement park?


----------



## Atalie (Jan 8, 2014)

1. To be quite honest, I just want more activities in the game, especially for groups of friends. I expected there to be a lot more options to encourage multiplayer: 
play mini games on the island
hang out at Club LOL
hang out at Brewster
visit each others houses
random events

It doesn't take long for that to get boring. If they can find out a way to make more activities, I would be so happy.

2. I'm still peeved about the skin color thing. It's so frustrating that I have to force myself on the island every day to maintain my "tan". Why can't you just permanently change your skin tone at Shampoodle or something??

3. GET RID OF GRASS DETERIORATION. For the love of all that is good! Or At LEAST add in grass seeds or something to make grass grow faster.


----------



## sweaterpixels (Jan 9, 2014)

ability to put flowers into bunches up to 9


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 9, 2014)

Food:
Strawberries
blueberries
blackberries
blueberries
cranberries
watermelon
pineapple
cacao trees (basically chocolate)
coconuts that actually look like coconuts
pink and green apples

Stores:
Grocery store
Photo _shop_
Clothes design that you can sell to villagers
Junkyard
Storage Unit
WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY less expensive Gracie Grace that is there from the start

Decorating you:
CHANGE SKIN COLOR!
legwarmers
armwarmers
gloves/mittens
toe socks
makeup (like you can buy makeups from Labelle and there is and option where you can apply it however you want)

Home customization:
you can paint the stairs
you can see and decorate the ceiling
you have the following rooms and there are NO loans: upstairs, downstairs, main room, bathroom, bedroom, fenced in garden

Species:
hedgehog
alien
chinchilla

Other:
Sports: dance, snowboarding, soccer, karate
activities: cooking, gem polishing, studying/researching
movie theater and/or game challenges


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the idea of being able to add a patio to your house. It could be a Tom Nook expansion. That way you could add garden furniture, have a BBQ, a swing seat etc.
Also like the idea of fruit bushes, and picking your size of town thus picking the number of villagers you have.


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Food:
> 
> coconuts that actually look like coconuts
> ...
> ...



- that's what coconuts actually look like 
- not sure what you mean but clothing designs at the able sisters are often worn by villagers, and trying to sell them seems a bit cheap especially for probably a couple hundred bells
- dunno if there are enough pixels for toe socks x)
- by a ceiling being visible I assume that you mean that you would have to be in the room in first person, considering unless you look at the room from underneath (is dumb) that's the only way


----------



## oak (Jan 13, 2014)

- I think they should take the game to a whole different level, make it sorta like Harvest Moon. Maybe be able to have a vegetable garden? Or go mining. 
- Have your villagers apply to move in? Kinda like if you were renting a house irl, multiple people would apply & you pick 1 to move in. Then again i'm iffy on this one cause sometimes it's good to have surprise villagers. They grow on you. And then everyone would have unoriginal towns of Julian, Marshal, Beau & Ankha, etc.
- Villager house placement! I've had so many destroyed areas in my town. 
- A pug villager.
- Maybe be able to do some cooking? Or make coffee with the beans you get from Brewster. 
- Different furniture in the balloons, the balloon set is awful.


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Jan 13, 2014)

:c More octopus villagers!
And they should make a new class of villagers called sassy. 
Since snooties and smugs should technically be sassy but
they're too sweet. :c Not exactly living up to their attitude type.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 14, 2014)

I would like a dolphin in the game. They might replace Kapp'n, but oh well.
A restaurant which serves food, because Brewster cannot cook for his life.
More villagers, maybe bumping up the villager limit to 12?
The ability to make pants. Please.

I'm pretty sure I would like to see more, but I can't think of anything at the moment.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Lots of suggestions.*

_I have some suggestions that may be of benefit for the next “Animal Crossing.” But I will preface this with stating that I have no expectations, no anticipations that any of this would become implemented in the next “Animal Crossing.”_


*FINANCIAL*

1. *A bank would be one of the new projects.* (More on that coming up.) You use it for savings, for credit. When you acquire 100,000,000 bells in savings, you officially become the new owner and the CEO of “_AC_ Bank.” And as new owner, you get to deal directly with villagers and their financials. The bank will be called _AC_ along with your town name. For example, my town name is _Applewin_. (My bank would be called _AC Bank of Applewin_.) Now as for dealing with the villagers and their banking, not too many worries: You would deal with them only when a villager wants to expand housing. (See “Expansions.”) You will have a small staff of no more than three. They’ll be actively on duty. You, as owner and CEO, will determine the bank’s hours. But the bank will be open for no more than eight hours on the weekdays. However, before acquiring 10,000,000 bells to become owner and CEO, the town bank will be open only four hours on Mondays thru Fridays: 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. (From 12 p.m. to 1 p.m., the banking area will be roped off; closed due to lunch hour.)

2. *Reinstate a credit card (and bring in a debit card) program.* Who wants to run to the ATM to retrieve additional bells for large purchases? This would be based on accumulated savings. 50,000 bells would access a debit card. While the debit card can be kept, access to acquiring a credit card will be reached once a human reaches a savings of 100,000 bells. That would be a basic credit card. Limit for daily charge would be limited to 10 percent of accumulated savings. When a human reaches 500,000 bells, he/she would retain the basic card with a limit of 50 percent of total savings allowed to be charged for a given day. 1,000,000 bells would get you the gold card with a limit of 75 percent of total savings can be charged for a given day. 5,000,000 bells would also get you a platinum card with a limit of 75 percent of total savings can be charged for a given day. 10,000,000 bells would get you the titanium card with no limit allowed to be charged for a given day. (Of course, if your the bank owner you can change the terms.) The credit card can only be used for merchandise. It cannot be used for projects. The debit and credit card programs would have a plastic card with the “AC” logo on the bottom right-hand corner of the card along with a “Bank of …” lettering located above center. A human’s name is on the card and, if you are the mayor, it says so underneath your human’s name. Debit cards take charges immediately from a human’s savings account. Credit cards will take monthly charges and be mailed to humans’ residents on the final day of the month; due date will be the first of a new month. Failure to pay in full will cut off access to further charging. For the mayor, failure to pay will stop access to building projects until the balance is paid in full. If one month passes since the mayor failed to pay his credit card bill, Isabelle will inform him that the town has been instructed to eliminate an established project; the amount would go toward paying the credit card bill.

*MAIN STREET*

1. *Add a restaurant.* (This would be in Public Works Projects.) It would be one you unlock, after Brewster is built and opened, and you get the signatures of 66.66 percent of your current villagers. There will be a choice of one from three different types of restaurants: All-American, Diverse, and Grill. _All-American_ will have a menu consisting of basic American fare such as hamburgers, chicken, hot dogs, sandwiches, pizza, fries, and more.… _Diverse_ will be a blend of nationalities from a menu of a little of this and a little of that. Some Italian here, some Chinese there. Some Mexican here, some Polish there. The menu will be adjusted seasonally (like with the designs of Gracie).… _Grill_ may be the most popular choice with a menu of barbecue and grill items, as with beef, pork, ribs, chicken, and seafood. Location of your selected restaurant will be at the Main Street corner spot with a view of the ocean. Cost of each meal, which includes a drink, will be in the range of 1,000 to 2,000 bells. 

2. *Add an ice-cream shop.* (This would be in projects.) It would be a small, tight shop, one that is squeezed in between other businesses. It would be next door to the restaurant. The ice-cream shop would consist of 20 flavors. Vanilla, Chocolate, and Strawberry. Since your town may have up to 12 villagers, each one has a different favorite flavor of ice cream; each one’s favorite flavor would be made available regularly. With a maximum amount of four humans allowed in “Animal Crossing,” each human’s favorite flavor would also be included. (If a human’s favorite is one of vanilla or chocolate or strawberry, one is forced to select a flavor that is a spin-off of that favorite. For example, say you like vanilla best. You would end up selecting French Vanilla or Vanilla Bean. Your favorite flavor. The favorite flavor may be changed at any point in the game. A human is asked about one’s your favorite when that human first enters the ice-cream shop and meets the owner.) _Now, as for that 20th flavor:_ It’s the ice-cream shop owner’s choice selection. A _Featured Selection_. By the way: Some of the villagers like sherbet, sorbet, and gelato flavors. And some of their choices will be names that make it all seem wilder and funkier than anything ever conceived from the minds of Ben & Jerry. Cost of each ice-cream dish will be in the range of 200 to 500 bells.


*EXPANSIONS*

1. *Post Office:* Expanding of mailing service will include being able send to recipients on your Best Friends’ list. All parties with any given Best Friends will require permitting the receiving of mailed items from an out-of-town mayor. Only the mayors of towns will have this access.

2. *The Roost Caf? & Bakery Goods:* Coffee is no longer the only item on the menu. There will now be a featured bakery alongside the coffee. The counter, for both the coffee and baked goods, will feature side access in case a human wants to go to work. Bakery items will include breads, bagels, muffins, cookies, brownies, pies, and cakes. The daily selection, though, will be limited. (After all, a combination of these items can be found in the town’s restaurant.) There will be a new employee who works along side Brewster: his wife Bakestress. Brewster’s coffee will still cost 200 bells. Bakestress’s baked goods will cost 300 bells.

3. *Give villagers their second floor.* This will be made possible once the town’s mayor acquires 10,000,000 bells. Of course, every time you drop by to visit with a villager, he/she will be on his/her first floor. But if you’re invited over, you get a tour of the second floor. The villager, when wanting to expand, will greet the mayor as a game begins for the mayor on a given day. He/she will ask you to come over to his/her house. You will have to do this. And he/she will tell you he/she wants to expand and will ask you if a loan will be a problem. You will make a decision. This may affect your relationship. If you want the villager to be moving out, you should say no. If you need the villager’s pic, you should say yes.

4. *More Fruits.* The fruit trees need more fruit. We need Grapefruit. We need Pineapple. We need Pomegranate. 


*CHANGES*

1. *Deeper pockets and storage choices for human players.* Currently there are 16 slots available for human characters. Change will be for mayor to have 48 slots. Other human players will be able to hold 32 items. In addition to fruits, same items can now be stacked. (More storage choices will be mentioned in “New Projects Works.”)

2. *Player’s perspective.* No longer will a human be limited to a southern view when outdoors. One can now pan from numerous directions, just as it is possible when inside a house. This will also be the case inside buildings. The only exceptions will be in cases where the player shouldn’t have the advantage—like with games of Hide & Seek.

3. *Move the photo booth into the post office.* (To replace the ATM machine. The ATM Machine will move into the bank. During non-business hours, the banking area will be sectioned off while the ATM can still be accessed.)

4. *Adjoin the Police Station to the Hall & Station.* The Town Hall will be renamed. The Police Station will be made available in the game immediately along with the hall. The Hall & Station will bare the name of _[Your Town] Hall & Station_. (For example, with my town, it would be renamed _Applewin Hall & Station_.) You will get Isabelle from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. Her colleague, named Pattylabelle, will serve you during off-hours. Pattylabelle will have lesser authority than Isabelle; but she can take on some of the same tasks. (For example: If you start a project during off-hours, she can get the ball rolling as Isabelle would. What Pattylabelle can’t do is greet you outside your home as Isabelle can.) For the police, you will get both Booker _and_ Cooper. Their shifts will also be split. Booker will work from 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. Cooper will be on duty during the  other  12 hours. There will be door access to both areas of the Hall & Station, and there will be a passage way separating the two areas (as is the case with The Able Sisters). 

5. *Improved artistic design.* Are you terrible at using the tools for original design. No more. Included will be more user-friendly tools which include ones for writing and stenciling. New templates, for guidance, will be included.

6. *Flowers are now represented by the color wheel*. All twelve colors from the color wheel, not just primary and secondary hues, are found in the new flowers for the next “Animal Crossing.”

7. *More villagers.* There will remain 10 villagers. But you unlock an additional town, that increases by two.


*INCREASED MAYORAL POWER*

1. *Location. Location. The Mayor Will More Reasonably Control Location.* As mayor, you get to reasonably control locations of the projects in your town. 

The next “Animal Crossing” will have this Zoning tool available for move-in villagers and their houses. Your game beginning—with selected map—will establish where villager homes may be built. That they are limited to lots. 

After a given day’s game starts, Isabelle will greet you outside your home. She will tell you to join her at the Hall & Station. You will be told that you are in control of lots which will allow for limited choices for move-in villagers to choose a preferred location. The dimensions will be the same. 

An incoming villager may not select to go outside the perimeters that you, as mayor, will have set. (You can change the perimeters; but not more than once each day. For example, you may want to make a change of a future villager’s residency lot if you would prefer placing The Roost Caf? in that location.) 

When a new villager is about to move in, you become alerted by Isabelle. This happens when you start up a given day’s game. Isabelle will greet you outside your home. She tells you that she needs you to immediately join her in the Hall & Station. There you will meet the new villager who is waiting for you. It will be explained that the new villager will be moving into your town the following day. The villager will tell you where he/she has in mind being located, given what choices are present. The mayor and Isabelle will follow the move-in villager to where he/she has in mind having his/her house. (Just as the case now when a mayor shows Isabelle where the next project will be located. This may seem unnecessary, given Isabelle could just as well present a map which shows available lots. But part of the charm of “Animal Crossing is going through one process followed by the next.) You will then be asked for approval. You can deny the new villager only twice. If the villager has to go to a third choice, that incoming villager will prevail. The deal will get made until you okay it—or if are left with no power and no choice. This would be a solution to new move-in villager arbitrarily selecting, without your consent, a location which may disturb your town’s design. It can also eliminate that awful Fence.

2. *Relocate Hall & Station, The Roost Caf?, and Re-Tail Shop.* While “Expansions” include some mayoral power that allows villagers wanting a second floor added to their home, acquiring 100,000,000 in bells and the ownership/CEO of “AC Bank” gives you the power to move all of the Town Hall, The Roost Caf?, and Re-Tail Shop to different locations. You are only allowed to do this once. Current setup is that you can never move any of them.

3. *A Town Above Water.* When acquiring both 100,000,000 and the rating of a Perfect Town, you unlock access to building a Town Above Water. This would remove the roped-off area of the beach’s water and build a new town. Over there, one may have capacity for four new houses. As mayor, you will be allowed to move over there. The size of your house will have the potential to double. You’re allowed to move a combination of the following: one other human players and three villagers who may receive a complementary upgrade to live close to the mayor.  (If you’re fond of this or that villager…rewarding him/her/them will be appealign.) [Your Town] will grow from a possibility of 14 to 18 houses.


*NEW PROJECTS WORKS*

1. *T&T Groceries.* After unlocking the Town Above Water, this takes over the Emporium. It’s a two-level grocery store. Cost: None.

2. *Gracie’s Unlimited.* Gracie gets her own store on the Town Above Water, which is a Main Street of its own. Only difference is that all of Gracie’s designs are available year round. Cost: None.

3. *Leaf’s Garden Perfections,* Leaf sells everything for the classic gardner—including a Featured Hyrbid. Leaf will sell special packaging seeds that speeds up the process of spawning hybrids. He sells much more in the way of flowers, including sunflowers (a popular request around here), carnations, chrysanthemums, petunias, and more. Also: Leaf will sell special seeds that grow vegetable gardens. Cost: None.

(The changes to the Emporium, and the moving of Gracie and Leaf to the A Town Above Water, will also manifest in relocating The Able Sisters and Shampoodle into the second town. This will expand the  Emporium and give it plenty room in the main town’s Main Street for its expansion alongside other established businesses.) 

4. *Not For Jocks Only.* A brand-new store, from Public Works, it will be located on the Main Street of a Town Above Water. This is a sports store that sells much of the merchandise we see in the Nook Shops. But this time, there will be gold items for sale at very high prices. Also, one can get a canoe to navigate the water—plus a special swim suit for the river. Cost: 498,000 bells.

5. *A second restaurant.* A Town Above Water will allow the player to unlock a second restauarant, with the choice of one not selected from the main town—or one of four other choices: French, Indian, Japanese, and Mideastern. Cost: 498,000 bells.


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> _I have some suggestions that may be of benefit for the next “Animal Crossing.” But I will preface this with stating that I have no expectations, no anticipations that any of this would become implemented in the next “Animal Crossing.”_
> ...a big pile of text etc...



I like the creativity of your suggestions, but most of them don't really fit the style of AC, others seem quite 'gimmicky' and are not really needed. If these things were implemented in a future game it would be mainly focusing on you become a rich banking overlord and building 'a town above water' (o-0) and thus more important things are not given enough priority


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 14, 2014)

i'd love to choose what kind of environment to live in?? like a city, village, farm or by the seaside.... but it'd take a lot of effort to create unique locations and landmarks for those specific areas x___x


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> *FINANCIAL*
> 1. *A bank would be one of the new projects.*


I wouldn't want to deal with my villagers banking, it sounds boring.


Spoiler: The rest is in a spoiler 'cause it stretched the page too much






Candy83 said:


> 2. *Reinstate a credit card (and bring in a debit card) program.*


So pretty much bring back the card from ACCF is what you're saying.



Candy83 said:


> *MAIN STREET*
> 1. *Add a restaurant.*


I don't see the point of this. I'd rather they spend this much time and space on something that actually ads more content to the game, instead of just a restaurant where I go to eat food. Also why does it have to be American? I think you're forgetting that AC is made in Japan.



Candy83 said:


> 2. *Add an ice-cream shop.*


They might as well just bring back Phineas or some other similar character to bring back his little wagon where he hands out gifts, it'd save a lot of space instead of wasting it on an ice-cream shop.




Candy83 said:


> *EXPANSIONS*
> 1. *Post Office:*


I never use the mailing service so I do't have anything to say on this.



Candy83 said:


> 2. *The Roost Caf? & Bakery Goods:*


I'd prefer if they just gave Brewster the option to hand out bread/muffins instead of introducing an entirely new character. Much like I mentioned above with the post office, once I got all rewards for working at the cafe I stopped going.



Candy83 said:


> 3. *Give villagers their second floor.*


It's not needed imo.



Candy83 said:


> 4. *More Fruits.*


It took them like 453057 years to add more fruits. I don't really care about fruit too much tbh.



Candy83 said:


> *CHANGES*
> 1. *Deeper pockets and storage choices for human players.*


This was mentioned in the NL discussion before it's release but I'd much prefer if they sold a back-pack item at the able sisters. It makes much more sense to be able to store that many more items with the addition of a back pack. Also I don't see any logical reason as to why the mayor should be able to have more pocket space that the other residents.



Candy83 said:


> 2. *Player?s perspective.*


I kinda wanted this in NL - or at least the use of the 3DS's gyroscope to be able to view in first person.
3. *Move the photo booth into the post office.* (To replace the ATM machine. The ATM Machine will move into the bank. During non-business hours, the banking area will be sectioned off while the ATM can still be accessed.)

4. *Adjoin the Police Station to the Hall & Station.*[/quote]
I don't really have an opinion on this tbh, but I really don't think it's needed.



Candy83 said:


> 5. *Improved artistic design.*


They pretty much did a big step up of this in NL. I kinda like the fact that they're kinda hard to make (even for me I struggle). I don't really like the idea of this, it makes it lose the novelty.



Candy83 said:


> 6. *Flowers are now represented by the color wheel*


Not a fan of this, sorry. I don't see the reason to add 12 different colors of every flower.



Candy83 said:


> 7. *More villagers.*


Why go through the effort of making it unlockable from an additional town when it might as well just be there from the start.




Candy83 said:


> *INCREASED MAYORAL POWER*
> 1. *Location. Location. The Mayor Will More Reasonably Control Location.*


isn't this what the mayor does anyway?



Candy83 said:


> The next ?Animal Crossing? will have this Zoning tool available for move-in villagers and their houses. Your game beginning?with selected map?will establish where villager homes may be built. That they are limited to lots.


Tbh I do like the idea of being able to chose where villagers place their houses. Main reason why I don't like letting my villagers leave in NL is 'cause I don't do the reset trick and I don't want my new villagers putting their house in a crappy spot. There should be some control, but I don't think there should be a zoning tool...



> 2. *Relocate Hall & Station, The Roost Caf?, and Re-Tail Shop.*


I see the point in this, but it's not really needed tbh.



Candy83 said:


> 3. *A Town Above Water.*


meh/




Candy83 said:


> *NEW PROJECTS WORKS*
> 1. *T&T Groceries.*


Groceries = The Sims. No thanks



Candy83 said:


> 2. *Gracie?s Unlimited.*


Seems pointless. Her store is perfectly fine where is in NL, and making them available all year round makes them lose their rarity.



Candy83 said:


> 3. *Leaf?s Garden Perfections,*.


Leif*
Hybrids are meant to be rare, I don't see that much point in buying them. And again. Vegetable gardens = The Sims.



Candy83 said:


> 4. *Not For Jocks Only.* A brand-new store, from Public Works, it will be located on the Main Street of a Town Above Water. This is a sports store that sells much of the merchandise we see in the Nook Shops. But this time, there will be gold items for sale at very high prices. Also, one can get a canoe to navigate the water?plus a special swim suit for the river. Cost: 498,000 bells.


Too much going on in the 'town above water' - don't like the idea of being able to buy gold tools either tbh.



Candy83 said:


> 5. *A second restaurant.*


We don't need a restaurant in the first place.



I had some ideas for NL back when we were in the speculation stages - I'll try my best to remember them.

*- Tools:*
I know some people want better tools after the golden ones (rainbow/platinum) but idc tbh. I know back before NL I that I'd prefer they just kept the regular/silver/gold and said how I'd like them to be obtained. I really don't remember what I said (though I really dislike this buying silver tools at the museum store). I know for the golden shovel I said I wanted the GC way to make a comeback, but that's really all I remember.
That's all I remember LOL if i could be bothered I'd go back and find them, but nope.

Oh yea, I also wanted real life weather stimulation, where the game would mimic the real time weather. This could be possible if they brought back like the weather channel like in the Wii, link the two games and tada. Of course, I know this could be problematic for people who live in dry areas and don't get much rainfall, and would make it difficult for them to catch fish/bugs that only appear in the rain/snow.


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Oh yea, I also wanted real life weather stimulation, where the game would mimic the real time weather. This could be possible if they brought back like the weather channel like in the Wii, link the two games and tada. Of course, I know this could be problematic for people who live in dry areas and don't get much rainfall, and would make it difficult for them to catch fish/bugs that only appear in the rain/snow.



they do so much work on localisation, and this seems like a reasonable extension although may face some problems. But I seriously doubt this would be implemented considering IT STILL SNOWS AT CHRISTMAS IN AUSTRALIA


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 14, 2014)

I just pretend the snow is ash


----------



## Ante87 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd like to see more variety in the fruit trees.

Native fruit - Plums (seriously, why aren't these an option already!?)
Island fruit - Pomelos (a relatively obscure fruit, but no more than the durian)
Palm fruit - Dates (another that I find strange not to already be included)


And as others have said, I'd love to see berry bushes. Raspberries, blueberries, and cranberries would be a great start.


Finally, I think a "zoning" ability that gives at least some control over your town's landscape, features, and shop/villager placement  could be a nice addition. Maybe be able to outline certain areas that are okay for villagers to move into and add a PWP to move the rocks in your town around... Basically anything that adds more variety and customization would be awesome.

Finally finally, the grass deterioration mechanic needs to be entirely reworked or removed. Grass does not die when you walk on it! It's grass! I wouldn't mind if sprinting still killed it, but walking should have zero negative effect. This is my biggest gripe with the game.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd want bushes that had fruit like strawberries and blueberries. I'd also want more trees that had pineapples,limes,grapefruit,plum,& pomegranates. Maybe some more kinds of flowers to breed...


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd like, if you complained enough about a villager, isabelle would say this:
''My my, Mayor! You seem pretty worked up about <villagername>! Would you like me to make him/her leave?'' and your options were ''I've been waiting for this, yep!'' or ''Nah, I'll let them stay.''


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

You just need an island with whatever season/time zone you want, you can have them the same or opposite. It could have winter island only fish/bugs too.


----------



## juneau (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking at the lawn furniture and stuff, I was thinking it'd be kinda cool to actually be able to expand your house so that you have a small area outside your home to decorate with furniture. Not like a huge backyard or anything, but maybe just enough space for a lawn chair or barbecue, stuff like that. Any bigger and it would make placing down houses even more annoying than it already is ("too close to the cliff, mayor!" "too close to your neighbor's house, mayor!").

I also think a short chat log would be nice, like the one we have for best friends. It's too easy to miss what other people are saying right now.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> I'd like, if you complained enough about a villager, isabelle would say this:
> ''My my, Mayor! You seem pretty worked up about <villagername>! Would you like me to make him/her leave?'' and your options were ''I've been waiting for this, yep!'' or ''Nah, I'll let them stay.''



I wish this doesn't happen.



ACNL noodle said:


> You just need an island with whatever season/time zone you want, you can have them the same or opposite. It could have winter island only fish/bugs too.



That would make getting the fish and bugs too easy.



Nerakil said:


> I also think a short chat log would be nice, like the one we have for best friends. It's too easy to miss what other people are saying right now.



Definitely. I'm constantly going inside buildings RIGHT as someone says something.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 22, 2014)

My brother said he wanted gravestones as PWP:s. At first I just thought it sounded funny and bit morbid, but I think it could be quite beautiful actually. :')


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 22, 2014)

More mayoral responsibilities ( That reporting thing don do anything )

No more cats and dogs, and more exquisite speicies


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxes and skunks. .-.  I REALLY want foxes and skunks.  (They have legendary animals, so imagine a Kitsune.. them tails. <3)

More ordinances.
More PWPs.  I would love to decorate a town in certain themes.  Halloween theme..Christmas theme..
More colors for custom patterns.  I really don't like how you can't make paths that match the stone tile exactly.
More pattern spots.
The ability to have a roommate.  What if someone lived with you or a villager lived with you?  Say everything in your house is off limits to being changed by the animal but their room.

Um.. .-.  the option to be an animal.  I would be so happy if I could be a Kitsune.


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Does storage count bc that's all I _really_ want.

Oh and strawberries


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 23, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> ?
> *More PWPs.  I would love to decorate a town in certain themes.  Halloween theme..Christmas theme..*
> ?



I _love_ it! Timed for the holidays, that would be great to decorate one's town according to the holidays.


----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)

There is only one thing I'd like, and that would be the ability to rotate furniture at 45? every turn instead of the current 90?.  Things would generally still take up the same amount of space (except for maybe long pieces that would go from 1x2 to 2x2), but the change would really expand on the possibilities for arranging everything.


----------



## juneau (Jan 25, 2014)

Seravee said:


> There is only one thing I'd like, and that would be the ability to rotate furniture at 45? every turn instead of the current 90?.  Things would generally still take up the same amount of space (except for maybe long pieces that would go from 1x2 to 2x2), but the change would really expand on the possibilities for arranging everything.



That'd be nice, it's frustrating how limited/unversatile interior decorating in AC can be sometimes.

Another thing I've been thinking about is customizable villager's pics. Photo stays the same, of course,  but I really wish we could change the photo frame. There are so many pictures I want in my house that I don't display because the frame is like bright green or magenta or something like that.


----------



## Cory (Jan 25, 2014)

Like how there's a tropical island there should be a winter resort! I don't know what you would do there though. Also a fun town ordinance where you could buie more PWPs and the villagers are happier.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

Seravee said:


> There is only one thing I'd like, and that would be the ability to rotate furniture at 45? every turn instead of the current 90?.  Things would generally still take up the same amount of space (except for maybe long pieces that would go from 1x2 to 2x2), but the change would really expand on the possibilities for arranging everything.



The only thing about this is that it would take a lot of work for them to do and they'd have to change the mechanics of a lot of things to get rid of the grid mechanic they have going on. I'd love for them to add this though.



Neriifur said:


> Um.. .-.  the option to be an animal.  I would be so happy if I could be a Kitsune.



I would almost guarantee this will never happen.

I'd like for there to be a lot more furniture for the bathroom. The kitchen got quite a few new things like the spice rack, pickle jar, dishwasher, etc, so give the bathroom some new furniture! Give us some decent bathroom counters to place things on (actually also give us some kitchen counters that we can place things on too). Give us a hairdryer, a towel rack, a pile of towels, maybe a toilet paper roll as wall furniture, I don't know.

My bathroom is so empty.

Something I'd like is the ability to change each individual tile of flooring/wallpaper. So, you go up to the wall, press A, and choose the pattern you want to place at that wall section. You can still cover the entire wall/floor at once from the pattern menu, and you'd just have to drop the tile you want to change it individually for flooring.


----------



## Mary (Jan 26, 2014)

I wish the whole money "9" thing would stop. I wish the maximum amount of bells in a bag would be 100,000. Not going to happen, but I can dream, right?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 26, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> Foxes and skunks. .-.  I REALLY want foxes and skunks.  (They have legendary animals, so imagine a Kitsune.. them tails. <3)



Don't they have Blaire?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 26, 2014)

I think you should be able to buy bikinis/swimsuits from Able's, instead of the island. They're easier to get.

I think Alpacas need to happen, as well as more deer.


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 26, 2014)

- Choose where houses go
- Choose where house go
- CHOOSE WHERE HOUSES GO


----------



## a potato (Jan 26, 2014)

More colors of flowers, more types of flowers, and more octopus villagers!


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 26, 2014)

strawberries and grapes as new fruit


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 27, 2014)

I want them to remove the stupid questions when villagers ping you such as "What do you prefer, ocean or mountains?" "Which am I, pretzels or chocolate?" Like, don't COMPLETELY remove them, just stop making them ping you about it. It's eternally frustrating when I have to spend an hour doing the PWP trick because my normals and lazies keep asking me the same things.


----------

